# Who's Fastest? Snake Or Bob Cat?



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright who is fastest, the snake or the bob cat?

https://www.radio.com/knx1070/news/...cDxCJJ4xE0JhlhKn36EQstZwMsDIcLFzMQIEGEJ8dT1tg


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Holy moly. That's one of the coolest things I've seen. Cat like reflexes seem even more legit. Thanks for sharing. Very cool.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That snake never stood a chance. The cat clearly knew exactly what it was dealing with and how to deal with it. The cat showed it's dominance over another predator by marking it's territory by rolling on the ground. Interesting. Did it eat it??
Thanks for posting.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a really cool video. Doesn't look like the first go around for that cat. Impressive.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that Bob did eat the snake. 

I have found garter snakes around my yard that are dead. They usually have a hole in their head where a claw could of hit it and with the way domestic cats are anymore I doubt that they would eat a snake.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

looks like he or she has for sure did that before


----------

